# Robin Hood Question



## Brentville (Apr 11, 2009)

I looked at a 3 Speed Robin Hood men's bike today that was a bit unusual.  The S/A hub makes it a 1967.  It had a fairly enclosed chain guard.  What I thought was odd was that the top tube wasn't entirely horizontal as is the case almost all of these bikes.  The top tube was curved down over the last 
8" right before the seat post.  So the top tube was curved down and maybe 
4" inches lower at the seat tube than at the head tube.

Has anyone seen this style before?  What's the ball park value for one of these bikes in good condition?
Thanks


----------



## sam (Apr 11, 2009)

yes I've seen them,they are a bit less common than the regular sports bike but not a lot more valuable.


----------

